# colorful tank set up



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i am doing an experiment to see if keeping colorful fish will relieve stress. i plan on using a 45 gal with pea gravel or maybe even freshwater sand. filtration will be a 304 fluval canister and maybe a corner filter. i'm thinking of this community combo:
1 male betta in his own enclosure with some sort of shield
1 or 2 female betta
1 male paradise fish in his own enclosure
6 or 8 cardinal tetra
1 male dwarf gourami

any other comments or remarks about my set up will be appreciated!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it will reduce stress! 

btw, I would get the cardinals once its established as they are a little bit sensitive.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

How are you going to determine if the tank relieves stress?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

to test for stress, i will use my magnet teacher's blood pressure test kit and i'll see if i could borrow my phys. ed. teacher's heart rate test kit.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i saw some glofish danios at petco today. would an assorted school of these flueroscent fish be more stress-relieving than cardinal tetras(or neon tetras)? i also have 2 more questions:1. is it really illegal to breed glofish danios in a home aquarium? 2. which is more easier to care for-cardinal T. or neon?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I was a nurse for 27 years and we had many articles in our nursing journals about the use of pets of all kinds to relieve the pain and stress of long term illness. I know that dogs and cats are used, as well as birds in large aviaries and large aquariums with larger, bright colored fish in nursing homes and some areas of hospitals now to help patients. So I think you are on the right track there. Just keep us informed on the progress, I think it is a fascinating subject.

As far as the tetra questions go, I do not know that they are easier to care for but I know that Cardinal Tetras tend to be hardier and live longer and better than the Neons. Also for any fish hobbyist who likes the fish with long flowing fins, Neons are known to be fin nippers to those fish and can destroy bettas kept with them but I have heard of them also going after long finned guppies and Mollies. So while I cannot say that they are harder to care for the fact that they nip has to be taken into consideration when you choose them to be with long finned fish.

As far as the other question, I do not know the answer to that one.


----------

